# CarboNext petty in cocobolo



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 9, 2014)

So I continue to supplying my friends and relatives with basic Japanese knives that could introduce them to the world of good kitchen knives. This time I've made a simple handle for a CarboNext 150mm petty.















Cocobolo and ebony.
I've made all the possible mistakes with this one. Holes for the pins were too big. Small hole between fibre spacer and tang. Made a few scratches with band saw that were too deep to be removed. And was too lazy to make a proper polish. Still it looks and feels ok, so I'm gonna leave it as is and try to do my best with next one.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey, it's a rustic classy knife now. Nice job


----------



## Squilliam (Apr 13, 2014)

That is sooo nice. Did you follow the handle profile or change it a bit?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 13, 2014)

Squilliam said:


> That is sooo nice. Did you follow the handle profile or change it a bit?


Thanks!
The profile mostly remained original, except for some minor curves.
It's hard to screw up Cocobolo. I tried hard with all my mistakes, but it still ended up pretty well.


----------



## erikz (Apr 13, 2014)

Very pretty rehandle job ichc!


----------

